# Rev gauge wiring help



## dan7609 (Apr 30, 2019)

Im currently trying to get my oem rev gauge to work in my r33 gtr. I’ve checked and re soldered the back of the speedo cluster but it has a Apexi Ecu fitted which I think is causing the issue as from what I understand the gauge works from the ecu. 
So I’ve found which pin on the back of the Ecu sends the rev signal, i’m hoping someone on here can tell me where to wire into on the back of the speedo cluster???

thanks


----------



## dan7609 (Apr 30, 2019)

Can anyone help?


----------

